# overgrown paw pad?



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi everyone. I have a 7 yr old spayed shorthair, Emmie. While I was dremmeling her nails, I came across one nail that I couldn't do, 'cause the pad seemed to be growing up toward the nail. I have heard of nails curving down into the pads, but never the pad overgrowing toward the nail?? I have an appointment for the vet on Tuesday, but I wonder if any of you know anything about this condition? This is the pup that has focal epilepsy and is on phenobarbital and potassium bromide. The condition doesn't seem to bother her, ie no limping. She doesn't like you to 'mess' with it, but doesn't seem painful in any way.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

No one has any ideas??


----------



## manydogz (Oct 10, 2015)

Got me....never heard of it. My first thought was some kind of injury. Like getting a nail caught in something.


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

I have seen some odd pads that were very calloused. Not sure if that is likely the cause in your case, though.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Weird. I have never had nor known of a dog with a larger paw pad. Let us know what the vet says.


----------

